

Microsoft's phone update to feature driving mode - at-fates-hands
http://www.myfoxny.com/Story/23684342/microsofts-phone-update-to-feature-driving-mode

======
charlesray
People are just going to look at their phones more often if they can't hear or
feel notifications.

